# Members pack.



## Emoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi all,
My membership pack turned up, have read through the mag, and got busy with the stickers.

Now I may be having a blonde moment, but I've used the bubble sticker, and the window sticker, the tax disc holder will get used next month,

What's the other one for? Doesn't seem to be a sticker. I'm lost!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe you are looking at the fridge magnet :wink:


----------



## Emoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh.....

I haven't got a fridge in my car! Lol


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you have a magazine rack :lol: :lol:


----------



## debbie-white (Jan 19, 2014)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Do you have a magazine rack :lol: :lol:


This made me laugh 

Got stuff today. Liking it 

Well done ttoc


----------



## markymark1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi, I recently received my web membership pack with all the lovely goodies, but I'm waiting for three copies of absolute which I ordered at the same time, does anyone know do they usually come separately :?:

Mark


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Mark. Your mags are going in the post today.  sorry for the delay.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

My magnet looks like it was cut by a four year old with those chunky plastic things they get given.

Couldn't even stay outside the logo allowing it to be trimmed


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I didnt get a fridge magnet......

J
xx


----------



## markymark1 (Feb 12, 2014)

malstt said:


> Hi Mark. Your mags are going in the post today.  sorry for the delay.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Not a problem  I'm looking forward to seeing what the format and topics are like as I'de like to make a contribution if possible.
I used to write a newsletter for one of the Bristol fishing clubs and know just how difficult it is to keep finding new things to write about, it was almost impossible to get any articles from the members at times, about 600 in all, not as many as this club but all very quick to comment if anything wasn't up to spec.
Thanks for letting me know, Mark [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## markymark1 (Feb 12, 2014)

All received as promised and containing some very useful articles, one being 'how to change a thermostat in a 225 tt' which is going to be very handy as I'm just about to change mine, I couldn't be more pleased 

all the best, Mark [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

